# Bike stolen at sportive registration by thief dressed as cyclist



## TheJDog (17 Nov 2013)

In case anyone needs that bit of extra incentive to be vigilant, I had my bike stolen at this morning's Redbridge sportive. My friend and I left our bikes among a sea of cyclists to register. Came back and my bike and his Garmin were missing. CCTV showed a guy with a black cycling jacket, helmet and tights riding it to the car park, packing it in the boot, and driving off. Gutted.

http://stolen-bikes.co.uk/stolen-bikes/2010-canyon-ultimate-cf-slx/

I don't know why that picture is upside down. It was the right way up when I took it.


----------



## Booyaa (17 Nov 2013)

Perhaps a daft question but did the CCTV manage to pivk up the number plate of the car?


----------



## TheJDog (17 Nov 2013)

No, it was a CCTV potato. not much use at all, really. It was a black saloon, perhaps a Vectra or a Mondeo, or a Laguna, or a Audi A4. Really couldn't see much of anything.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Nov 2013)

as easy as that , does make you think more about security and locks


----------



## mark st1 (17 Nov 2013)

That's shite man nice bike hope you get a result with its recovery. Thieving nobber scum get more front every day


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (17 Nov 2013)

What a crap thing to happen. I hope your bike gets returned to you in the same condition it was in when pinched.


----------



## Sara_H (17 Nov 2013)

Awww. Gutted for you, I hope you get it home soon.


----------



## smokeysmoo (17 Nov 2013)

This is the 3rd instance of thia I've heard of in the last few weeks.

I can't remember the first but a Cervelo and a Dogma were nicked from outside Cobridge Community Centre which was the registration point for the Rourkes Cat & Fiddle Challenge at the end of October. 

The scumbags have cottoned onto this scam for easy pickings, be careful out there!


----------



## Linford (17 Nov 2013)

Perhaps a letter to the organisers to redesign the registration area to allow the riders taking part to actually keep their bikes with them through the process.

Hard luck mister. I know you pain


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Nov 2013)

Canyon can probably give you the frame number which you may need for identification purposes.

Let's hope you do need it, very few stolen bikes are recovered, but some are.


----------



## TheJDog (17 Nov 2013)

It's been a bad year for me and two wheeled vehicles. Had my Suzuki stolen at Christmas, broke my Marin and my Planet X, now this. Can't complain, though, still got my health. Mostly.


----------



## TheJDog (17 Nov 2013)

Pale Rider said:


> Canyon can probably give you the frame number which you may need for identification purposes.
> 
> Let's hope you do need it, very few stolen bikes are recovered, but some are.



I've just found the serial number on the receipt. Going to add it to the thing now... And turn that photograph the right way up :S


----------



## XRHYSX (17 Nov 2013)

I did wonder about these things. I turn up to these sportives with my £150 MTB and park it next to hundreds of very expensive road bikes all unlocked just ripe to take home,
its only cos' I could never live with myself that I don't just help myself to anyone of those fine steeds,
I'm sorry it been taken,
but do wonder how much these bikes are worth to people, to leave it unattended and unlocked!


----------



## Linford (17 Nov 2013)

TheJDog said:


> I've just found the serial number on the receipt. Going to add it to the thing now...



Do searches in Ebay under your account name, and log in regularly to check if it has been listed. Also you can set up google search notifications which will scan for keywords and email you every now and again.

This is my story. I got my bike back in July - 2 1/2 years after it was stolen because of Ebay remembering my search queries when it got nicked.

Good luck in getting it back.


----------



## PK99 (17 Nov 2013)

TheJDog said:


> In case anyone needs that bit of extra incentive to be vigilant, I had my bike stolen at this morning's Redbridge sportive. My friend and I left our bikes among a sea of cyclists to register. Came back and my bike and his Garmin were missing. CCTV showed a guy with a black cycling jacket, helmet and tights riding it to the car park, packing it in the boot, and driving off. Gutted.
> 
> http://stolen-bikes.co.uk/stolen-bikes/2010-canyon-ultimate-cf-slx/
> 
> I don't know why that picture is upside down. It was the right way up when I took it.



Why are you surprised?

There is a very active market in stolen bikes on e-bay/gumtree/brick lane. I NEVER leave my bike unlocked anywhere, no matter how short a time I am leaving it. A neighbour here in leafy safe SW19 went in through her front door, out the back door, opened her side gate to bring her bike in - it had gone! Mine comes in through the front door with me! For the same reason, while a very active sports & fitness rider I do zero utility cycling because of the hassles of multiple locks etc


----------



## Crankarm (17 Nov 2013)

Sorry for your losses but I have to say it is a little bit naive to leave both your bikes unattended even at a Sportive which is where I definitely would NOT leave a bike unattended.


----------



## 400bhp (17 Nov 2013)

Crankarm said:


> Sorry for your losses but I have to say it is a little bit naive to leave both your bikes unattended even at a Sportive which is where I definitely would NOT leave a bike unattended.



To be fair he would have been the exception to the rule if it was locked.

I've heard of a similar story at a popular cyclist cafe too.


----------



## vickster (17 Nov 2013)

Bad luck  Don't suppose any chance of insurance coughing up if not locked


----------



## steve52 (17 Nov 2013)

see capitol punishment for bike thieves is called for, and the method? hog tied and sat in a bin full of maggots the fed and watered untill eaten alive. but im really sick grrrrr


----------



## TheJDog (17 Nov 2013)

Yes, I'm definitely naive. The place was awash with unlocked bikes, but I guess he was keeping an eye out for one he was sure was unattended. Lesson learned.


----------



## Linford (17 Nov 2013)

TheJDog said:


> Yes, I'm definitely naive. The place was awash with unlocked bikes, but I guess he was keeping an eye out for one he was sure was unattended. Lesson learned.




Its bad enough having your bike nicked without people here rubbing it in 

How about a bit of sympathy here everyone..it is the thief who is the twat, not the victim !


----------



## John Shingler (18 Nov 2013)

I was there yesterday and left my bike unattended when I went to sign in and have a wee. So did a lot of other people from what I could see. Especially if you are on your own.

Dog, what did the event organisers say? If this is the way things are, events need to cater for this so that you can sign on have a wee etc without leaving your bike. I doubt there was even enough room to lock up all the bikes at this event.


----------



## fossyant (18 Nov 2013)

It's getting quite common for bikes to get stolen like this. Best option is to leave the bike in the car, then register on foot. All depends upon where you get parked. Or ride to registration, d-lock or even one of the cheap cable locks for the bike and then drop the lock off at the car. The thief won't usually be coming tooled up, they will blend in, walk upto a bike and off with it.


----------



## Banjo (18 Nov 2013)

Hope you get the bike back Dog thats real bad luck.

I doubt that the vast majority of sporetive riders would carry a lock. 

I am amazed on Audax rides to see dozens of high end bikes just leaning against the wall outside cafe controls etc.
I use a very light cheap combination wire lock which could be broken with a swiss army pen knife but makes my bike harder to nick than most of the rest.


----------



## fossyant (18 Nov 2013)

2775275 said:


> And who wants to carry a lock round a race anyway?


 
It's not a race !


----------



## Mickthemove (18 Nov 2013)

One day, one of these toe rags will get caught in the act at a sportive and have 80 or so riders beating the living out of them, in the meantime i have brought a small cable lock that weighs nearly naff all and is only level 1 but will be enough deterrent for a grab and go thief like these herberts.

fingers crossed he gets caught and your bike is recovered


----------



## TheJDog (18 Nov 2013)

The organisers were apologetic, but what could they do, really? They gave me my £20 entry fee back..


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Nov 2013)

I volunteered at the Barnard Castle control of London Edinburgh London.

Most riders left their bikes unlocked while they went into the control for food, drink, rest, a wash, and even sleep, so some were there several hours.

The control was at a school and the bikes were 'round the back', but access was wide open.

The location of the control was, of course, published in advance and it wouldn't have taken a watching thief more than a few minutes to spy out the lie of the land.


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Nov 2013)

2775329 said:


> Yeah but, nick a bike with a Brooks saddle and Carradice bag on it?



Aye, there were a quite few steel audaxers.

But also some carbon, a couple of Brommies and most things in between.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (18 Nov 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> This is the 3rd instance of that I've heard of in the last few weeks.
> The scumbags have cottoned onto this scam for easy pickings, be careful out there!


 

I am surprised its taken this long for them to start doing it, every time I am at one of these mass events I think just how easy it is to walk off with a bike if your dressed in cycle attire, as no one is really looking and everyone leaves bikes outside etc on trust.
I will be taking a lock from now on, to put the scum off walking away with mine.


----------



## fossyant (18 Nov 2013)

Just to mention, Tesco are selling a retractable Yale Mini lock with alarm for a shade under £15.

I know it's going to take up some valuable pocket space (for food) on a sportive, but worth it.

http://www.tesco.com/direct/yale-lock-alarm-mini/209-7204.prd


----------



## Rob3rt (18 Nov 2013)

XRHYSX said:


> I did wonder about these things. I turn up to these sportives with my £150 MTB and park it next to hundreds of very expensive road bikes all unlocked just ripe to take home,
> its only cos' I could never live with myself that I don't just help myself to anyone of those fine steeds,
> I'm sorry it been taken,
> *but do wonder how much these bikes are worth to people, to leave it unattended and unlocked!*



They are worth more than you could imagine to people but there are just times or situations where it isn't the norm to lock your bike up, it is a rather odd scenario to be in and I find it uncomfortable at times, I just try to keep my bike within line of sight.


----------



## Herbie (18 Nov 2013)

Linford said:


> Perhaps a letter to the organisers to redesign the registration area to allow the riders taking part to actually keep their bikes with them through the process.
> 
> Hard luck mister. I know you pain


 
Good idea


----------



## Rob3rt (18 Nov 2013)

To add to the above:

If my bike went, it wouldn't be a case of "oh shoot, there goes £xxxx and the fuss of a claim" it would have a MASSIVE impact on my life, I ride to get around, for leisure, I race as a hobby (and take it seriously), to socialise and spend time with people, ALL of my friends and many of their partners are cyclists, pretty much all of my none work time is related to cycling somehow, either in the shape of riding a bike or through some activity to complement cycling, the people I will be with etc. Yet I don't own a lock! Go figure, it makes sense to have a lock and always lock your bike up, except when it doesn't!

I have NEVER seen a bike locked up at a time trial or hill climb, I am sure the same thing goes on at road races and crits too. It is common on club rides to just pile the bikes up too.


----------



## Herbie (18 Nov 2013)

Linford said:


> Its bad enough having your bike nicked without people here rubbing it in
> 
> How about a bit of sympathy here everyone..it is the thief who is the twat, not the victim !


 
Absolutely.....I'd be well and truly gutted


----------



## User169 (18 Nov 2013)

Really bad luck to the OP. Seems to be quite widespread - I met someone whose bike got stolen at the registration for the Liege Bastogne Liege sportif.


----------



## Hip Priest (18 Nov 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> To add to the above:
> 
> If my bike went, it wouldn't be a case of "oh s***, there goes £xxxx and the fuss of a claim" it would have a MASSIVE impact on my life, I ride to get around, for leisure, I race as a hobby (and take it seriously), to socialise and spend time with people, ALL of my friends and many of their partners are cyclists, pretty much all of my none work time is related to cycling somehow, either in the shape of riding a bike or through some activity to complement cycling, the people I will be with etc. Yet I don't own a lock! Go figure, it makes sense to have a lock and always lock your bike up, except when it doesn't!
> 
> I have NEVER seen a bike locked up at a time trial or hill climb, I am sure the same thing goes on at road races and crits too. It is common on club rides to just pile the bikes up too.



Yep.

I lock my bike up at work or at the shops, but on clubs runs we just leave all the bikes outside the cafe. It does worry me, but I try not to think about it.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Nov 2013)

There is no reason what so ever not carry a small retractable cafe lock as @Banjo said previous. Small enough to fit in a jersey pocket and light enough for any weight weenies. It's something rather then nothing.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Nov 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> Yep.
> 
> I lock my bike up at work or at the shops, but on clubs runs we just leave all the bikes outside the cafe.* It does worry me, but I try not to think about it*.



Then lock it up.


----------



## Beebo (18 Nov 2013)

Sorry for your loss.
I'm sure most of us have left our bikes unlocked in a group at some time or another.
You want to make your bike less easy to steal than someone elses. I have a small retractable cable lock, about the size of my mobile phone, I could be cut with basic cable cutters but if my bike is locked they will hopefully take someone elses bike.
If you dont want to carry a lock then why not try removing the front wheel or saddle at the next sportive registration?


----------



## Trickedem (18 Nov 2013)

Sorry to hear about your bike and I hope you are reunited. I am paranoid about some scrote stealing mine, so always lock it even if I am close by. I use one of these http://www.evanscycles.com/products/abus/combination-lock-1150-ec006190 As others have said you only need to have better security than some of the other bikes nearby.


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Nov 2013)

Turn the bike upside down.

The thief will think it's broken.


----------



## LimeBurn (18 Nov 2013)

Feel for you. I'd be gutted.


----------



## John Shingler (18 Nov 2013)

2775639 said:


> A clever idea is to keep one of the tyres flat. Makes it too much bother to take.


or take the frame off ....


----------



## John Shingler (18 Nov 2013)

TheJDog said:


> The organisers were apologetic, but what could they do, really? They gave me my £20 entry fee back..


they need to address it, even if it is only to tell people to lock their bikes up when left.


----------



## thegravestoneman (18 Nov 2013)

When ever I have cause to leave my bike I always undo the qr's on the wheels so at least any body riding it away will come a cropper, til they read this. Bad luck mate


----------



## nickyboy (18 Nov 2013)

ianrauk said:


> There is no reason what so ever not carry a small retractable cafe lock as @Banjo said previous. Small enough to fit in a jersey pocket and light enough for any weight weenies. It's something rather then nothing.



Spot on. It's like having a house alarm. It won't stop a determined thief but the objective, tbh, is to make your house/bike less of a target than the one next to it


----------



## 400bhp (18 Nov 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> To add to the above:
> 
> If my bike went, it wouldn't be a case of "oh s***, there goes £xxxx and the fuss of a claim" it would have a MASSIVE impact on my life, I ride to get around, for leisure, I race as a hobby (and take it seriously), to socialise and spend time with people, ALL of my friends and many of their partners are cyclists, pretty much all of my none work time is related to cycling somehow, either in the shape of riding a bike or through some activity to complement cycling, the people I will be with etc. Yet I don't own a lock! Go figure, it makes sense to have a lock and always lock your bike up, except when it doesn't!
> 
> I have NEVER seen a bike locked up at a time trial or hill climb, I am sure the same thing goes on at road races and crits too. It is common on club rides to just pile the bikes up too.



I think times will change unfortunately Rob.

It will happen that a large amounts go walkabout on a club run at a cafe-bunged into the back of a tranny van. I generally do an @fossyant and leave my bike in the line of sight.

I'm fortunate that if my bike goes I do have others and i could just go and buy another one. However I'm pretty risk averse and something always niggles at the back of my mind when the bike isn't locked.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Nov 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> They are worth more than you could imagine to people but there are just times or situations where it isn't the norm to lock your bike up, it is a rather odd scenario to be in and I find it uncomfortable at times, I just try to keep my bike within line of sight.





Rob3rt said:


> To add to the above:
> 
> If my bike went, it wouldn't be a case of "oh s***, there goes £xxxx and the fuss of a claim" it would have a MASSIVE impact on my life, I ride to get around, for leisure, I race as a hobby (and take it seriously), to socialise and spend time with people, ALL of my friends and many of their partners are cyclists, pretty much all of my none work time is related to cycling somehow, either in the shape of riding a bike or through some activity to complement cycling, the people I will be with etc. Yet I don't own a lock! Go figure, it makes sense to have a lock and always lock your bike up, except when it doesn't!
> 
> I have NEVER seen a bike locked up at a time trial or hill climb, I am sure the same thing goes on at road races and crits too. It is common on club rides to just pile the bikes up too.


TBH Rob, I was surprised to see all the bikes (including yours) unlocked outside event HQ at the recent Cragg Vale TT.

It may be the norm, but I have heard of too many people having bikes nicked. I have taken part in a few audaxes and sportives where bikes were stolen. I had my bike stolen from school when I was a teenager, and a mate had his bike stolen from the front of my parents' house, which involved some toerag walking up the garden path, and out in front of the bay window inside which the family TV was located, and which was being watched by my folks at the time!

I always lock my bike up unless someone I trust is standing with it. I don't expect the lock to necessarily stop it being taken, but at least I know my insurance would cough up for a replacement bike.


----------



## Crankarm (18 Nov 2013)

thegravestoneman said:


> When ever I have cause to leave my bike I always undo the qr's on the wheels so at least any body riding it away will come a cropper, til they read this. Bad luck mate



Like in the Likely Lads when some one loosened the axle nuts on their bikes .......


----------



## Herbie (18 Nov 2013)

thegravestoneman said:


> When ever I have cause to leave my bike I always undo the qr's on the wheels so at least any body riding it away will come a cropper, til they read this. Bad luck mate


 
I hope you always remember to tighten them up again? like your style though


----------



## Dusty Bin (18 Nov 2013)

ColinJ said:


> TBH Rob, I was surprised to see all the bikes (including yours) unlocked outside event HQ at the recent Cragg Vale TT.



Thieves go where the expensive bikes are - and that (mostly) means sportives, not races...


----------



## Cyclist33 (19 Nov 2013)

Linford said:


> Its bad enough having your bike nicked without people here rubbing it in
> 
> How about a bit of sympathy here everyone..it is the thief who is the twat, not the victim !



correct. nonetheless, it is mindboggling that one would spend good money on a bike then leave it unlocked in public. even if you dont watch all the myriad scaremongering stuff on telly about the state of our nation, you cant go through life in the uk nowadays and not be aware of this sort of risk.

i mean, people spend many hundreds of pounds on led wraparound smart tvs and you would never ever just leave it in a car park outside currys while you went back in to do some window shopping. why would anyone do likewise with a bike?!

but as the o p says, lesson learned. it really sucks when you get a bike nicked that was securely locked though. especially when the f,ing insurance co wouldnt pay out.

stu


----------



## Cyclist33 (19 Nov 2013)

Herbie said:


> I hope you always remember to tighten them up again? like your style though



awesome. never thought of that.


----------



## PK99 (19 Nov 2013)

thegravestoneman said:


> When ever I have cause to leave my bike I always undo the qr's on the wheels so at least any body riding it away will come a cropper, til they read this. Bad luck mate



another suggestion is to leave the bike parked in top gear - very confusing for Mr Light Fingers when he tries to jump on and ride away


----------



## Trickedem (19 Nov 2013)

quote="Adrian, post: 2775639, member: 1252"]A clever idea is to keep one of the tyres flat. Makes it too much bother to take.[/quote]
Lol. I'm now the butt of the flat tyre jokes now tat someone else has learnt how to use a pump


----------

